# Bitte um Hilfe bei der Display Suche, >=34", 3440x1440, .....



## __R4MP4GE (17. Dezember 2019)

Moin zusammen, 

ihr müsst mir bitte mal helfen, ich seh so langsam den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. Suche jetzt zu Weihnachten in Gaming Display. Wunschliste: 34" oder knapp drüber, 3440x1440, 144Hz, 1ms Reaktion, Curved & wenn möglich mit Lautsprechern drin. Das war so die Liste was ich gern hätte. Dachte mir, das wäre ja einfach, eben schnell Google angeschmissen und gesehen: Shit, das gibts ja alles so nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man keine 2k ausgeben will..

Habe jetzt 2 bzw. 3 in die nähere Betrachtung gefasst:

1. ASUS PG349Q ROG, LED-Monitor schwarz, NVIDIA G-Sync, Curved, 21':'9, 120 Hz

2. LG 34GK950F-B 86,36 cm UltraGear™ Curved 21:9: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

3. Optix MPG341CQR

ich bin bei dem MSI extrem skeptisch warum der so "billig" ist im Vergleich zu den anderen...?

Hat jmd. da einen Tipp oder kann etwas zum einen oder anderen sagen?


Danke & Gruß!


----------



## TomatenKenny (17. Dezember 2019)

MSI Optix MPG341CQR-009 86,36 cm Ultrawide Curved LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer  hier ist der Richtige Optix. dein link führt nur zum vorgänger.

AOC AG352UCG6, LED-Monitor schwarz, Curved, NVIDIA G-Sync, HDMI, 120 Hz hier wäre auch noch ein Kandidat aber nur mit 120 Hz


----------



## __R4MP4GE (17. Dezember 2019)

Cool, danke! Hab mich schon gewundert über den Preis, da wird man aber von der Herstellersite hingelenkt..

Gibts denn da Erfahrungswerte, evtl. nen Tipp oder nen „lass es sein“ zum einen oder anderen Modell?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2019)

Kommt drauf an, wie empfindlich reagierst du auf die Schlieren bei VA?


----------



## TomatenKenny (17. Dezember 2019)

Bin selber auf der suche na nem 34Zoll uqwhd und hatte den Optix im Auge aber bis jetzt gibts kaum echte Tests und die Reviews auf Youtube oder sonst wo, kann man eigentlich alle vergessen.. weil die alle gekauft sind ..Da muss man schon Foren durchwursten.. Obwohl es da auch Leute gibt, die Erfahrungen schreiben aber meist nur negative zu fast jedem Monitor..

da heißt es wirklich selber testen und PanelLotto spielen


----------



## __R4MP4GE (17. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie empfindlich reagierst du auf die Schlieren bei VA?



Sind  mir  so noch nicht aufgefallen,  sowas hab ich eig. nicht (zumindest nicht dass es mir wie gesagt aufgefallen wäre)...

ich schwanke ja echt zwischen den Dingern,  ich hab jetzt auch ne LG & bin damit eig. ganz zufrieden, andere Hardware kommt auch von Asus ROG und mit MSI hab ich auch bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. boah das is  schon echt schwer... :/ Ich denke ich werd aus "Vernunftgründen" den MSI nehmen, der hat eig. alles was ich wollte und is preislich am attraktivsten..


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Guck mal, hab gestern paar Infos zum MSI zusammengetragen im Nachbarforum: UWQHD 8ms 100Hz Msi 34Zoll | ComputerBase Forum

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Entscheidung.

Ansonsten "fehlen" beim MSI gegenüber teuren Modellen: kein USB Hub, keine integrierten Lautsprecher, kein verstellbarer Fuß in Höhe, nicht schwenkbar (nur neigbar). 

Ansonsten verstehe ich bislang auch noch nicht, wieso ich einen Monitor für 800,-€ - 1000,-€ nehmen sollte. Der MSI ist irgendwie P/L technisch unschlagbar. 

Dieser hier scheint noch recht neu - AOC CU34G2X/BK ab €' '579,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland   und sieht interessant aus. Ob er dir 180,-€ Aufpreis wert ist, musst Du entscheiden ^^


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Weil VA für viele ein no go ist.


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Naja, wer heute ein Monitor kaufen möchte tut mir schon leid.

VA wird jedem abgeraten wegen Schlieren
IPS wird jedem abgeraten wegen Backlight bleeding, IPS Glow
TN wird jedem abgeraten wegen schlechten Farben, schlechtem Blickwinkel und wenig Kontrast

Joa. Da bleibt einem ehrlich nichts, außer eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Oder man kauft sich einfach wieder ein Röhrenmonitor =D

Oder man hört zur Abwechslung auf positive Erfahrungen von Nutzern, die sehr zufrieden mit ihrem TN / IPS / VA Panel sind und nicht alles verteufeln.


----------



## Steelbender (18. Dezember 2019)

Es ist wie bei allem in der heutigen Zeit im Netz, die besten Infos sammeln und die für sich selbst relevanten rausfiltern und sich dann selbst ein Bild machen.
Es kommt ganz einfach darauf an was du mit dem Monitor machen willst, für jemanden der einen möglichst schnellen Monitor für  Shooter will kann VA schnell zu langsam sein, für alles andere aber mehr als ausreichend.
Bei IPS ist Backlight bleeding und Glow wirklich eine Krankheit, am besten ist man da wohl noch mit den aktuellen 27ern von LG oder dem 34er von Dell bedient, vor allem der Dell ist halt hoffnungslos überteuert ^^


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Naja, wer heute ein Monitor kaufen möchte tut mir schon leid.
> 
> VA wird jedem abgeraten wegen Schlieren
> IPS wird jedem abgeraten wegen Backlight bleeding, IPS Glow
> ...



Röhrenmonitor wird jedem abgeraten wegen Flimmern!

Am besten gar keinen Monitor kaufen und die 16,7 Mio. Farben der RGB-Lüfter bewundern!

Ohne Quark: Gut gesagt. Lasst euch nicht von solchen pauschalen Bauernregeln verunsichern.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Guck mal, hab gestern paar Infos zum MSI zusammengetragen im Nachbarforum: UWQHD 8ms 100Hz Msi 34Zoll | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Danke  für den Hinweis, darüber bin ich noch gar nicht gestolpert! Lautsprecher will ich  schon haben... :/ Hmmm.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Wozu brauchst du Lautsprecher im Monitor?
Das sind Tröten die wie Müll klingen.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Naja zum  einen  weil ich keine  Lust  habe  mir  noch  n  Soundsystem  zu  kaufen  um YT Vids  oder so zu schauen,  und dafür reichen mir die. Oder  wenn man mal n "Low Spiel" wie WOT oder so spielt,  da  brauch ich kein  Dolby Digital 7.1 Surround  Sound.  Wenn  ich  z.B. MW  spiele,  hab ich n Headset auf,  da höre  ich dann  alle was ich  brauche..  

EDIT:  Grade  den  hier  noch gefunden, der liest  sich auch  nicht schlecht:

AOC AGON AG352UCG6 88,9 cm Curved Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Kann  da jmd. was zu sagen von  euch  Cracks? der hat doch eig. auch alles was man "braucht", oder?


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Also Lautsprecher im Monitor klingen nicht toll. Aber pff, wie Du schon sagst, manchmal braucht man keine Sounddröhnung. Ich hab für Youtubevideos oder so Gammelgames wie Lol TFT auch einfach 20€ Logitech Boxen angeschlossen 

Der AOC hat natürlich alles, was man "braucht". Aber kostet eben auch 773 Tacken     Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wieso ICH hier 370€ mehr (MSI 399€) zahlen sollte. Wegen den Lautsprechern? ^^
Ok ein verstellbarer Fuß ist eine nette Geschichte, aber wieso dann nicht den AOC CU34G2? Hier mal ein Vergleich im Anhang.

Der "günstigere" Monitor hat laut Angabe ein besseren Kontrast (wird man sicher im Alltag nicht merken)
Beides sind 8 Bit Panels.
Der günstigere hat 119% RGB Abdeckung, der 773€ Monitor liegt bei 100% (wird auch beides gut sein).
Der günstigere hat ein 144hz Panel, der Agon nur 120hz (auch nicht so schlimm)

Aber von den Eckdaten ist der günstigere "besser".

Also gehts nur um die Lautsprecher? ^^

--------------

Oh edit: Ich sehe der teure Monitor hat Gsync, und der günstige nur Freesync. Joa. Angeblich ist der mit Gsync aber kompatibel. Genau weiß man es halt nicht. 

Ich mein, kauf Dir am Ende was Du möchtest. Ich wollt Dich nurmal drauf hinweisen, dass Du wissen sollst, was Du an Mehrwert bekommst, wenn Du 200,-€ bzw 370,-€ mehr hinlegst 

200€ Aufpreis für ein Monitor mit Gsync Modul sind aber tatsächlich normal. Echtes Gsync bietet den Vorteil einen größeren Sync Bereich abzudecken. Soweit ich weiß wird das Bild direkt ab dem 1. FPS synchronisiert


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Nee,  nicht  nur um  die  Lautsprecher..  Aber  eben auch..    Ich  will  halt nichts kaufen und mir dann nach 3  Wochen denken  "och ********, hätteste  ma...."

Is ja eh n Weihnachtsgeschenk, aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich damit nicht 100% zufrieden bin. Denke  alle  sind  für  sich  schon echt gut, aber  es is  halt immer das Panel  Lotto das man dabei hat. Ich les nochmal n bisschen nach..


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Was hast du nochmal für eine Grafikkarte verbaut?

Und ja - ganz ehrlich, egal ob 400,600 oder 800€. Wenn man nicht 100% überzeugt ist, würde ich auch nicht kaufen. 

Gute Frau, nebenbei erwähnt


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

2 Asus ROG Strix 1080Ti... ich werd da wohl  keine 144fps rausdrücken können, zumindest nicht wenn man die Regler eher rechts mag.. 

Das Ding is ja, eig. egal was man nimmt, kann immer iwas mit sein (Pixelfehler, Bleeding usw.) Ja meine Frau wacht da schon etwas drüber, is auch vernünftig. Manchmal neige ich zu übereilten Entscheidungen, hätte letztens schon den MSI bestellt um dann festzustellen dass er n paar Dinge nicht hat, die ich gern hätte... Naja. Der AOC scheint mir n gutes Mittelding zu sein, ob ich die 144hz überhaupt merke weiß ich auch nicht. Mein aktueller LG hat nur 75Hz....


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ja brauchst ja auch nicht 144fps. Wird auch mit 70,80,100 fps geil aussehen. 2x 1080ti sind nicht die schlechtesten Voraussetzungen 

Les halt mal, was du noch so rausfindest, am Ende darf der Bauch mit entscheiden. 

Wenn du dich nur zu 80% auf den 600€ Monitor freust, aber 120% Bock auf das 800€ Teil hast, dann auf gehts.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Haste auch recht... Meinst du, man merkt effektiv einen Unterschied ob nun das eine Display mit 1ms und das andere mit 4ms Reaktionszeit angegeben ist? Darauf hab ich noch nie geachtet. Klar sind das auch meist nur Marketingsprüche, aber iwas muss ja dran sein..


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Kommt drauf an was du spielst, ob die Angabe sich auf MPRT oder GtG bezieht und wie die wirkliche Reaktionszeit des Monitors bei den Übergängen aussieht.


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Nein, merkt man nicht. Normalerweise müsste man jetzt Testberichte von beiden Monitoren sehen, aber nein, merkt man nicht.

Vor allem haben beide hier 4ms.

Und zu den Reaktionszeiten: Die Hersteller geben immer Grey to grey an. Und die Werte "grau zu grau" werden nicht vorgegeben, das heißt es ist eigentlich sowieso sinnfrei, weil man nie weiß, von welchem Grauwert bei den Angaben ausgegangen wird. 

Werte, welche man gut vergleichen kann, ist der Black to white wert. Weil es gibt nur "ein weiß" und "ein schwarz". Damit könnte man arbeiten. 

Aber in der Werbung klingt 4ms grey to grey halt einfach besser als 10ms black to white. Aber mit dem Grey to grey Wert kriegen die Hersteller Narrenfreiheit.
Also das würde ich wirklich nicht als Kaufkriterium ansehen. 

Hab grad nochmal ein Beitrag aus diesem Forum hier gefunden, nochmal etwas umfangreicher beschrieben  ist schon bisschen älter, aber der Inhalt taugt.
[Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren!


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Ja geil, klar dass die Firmen sich das wieder so hinbasteln dass es gut klingt.. ^^

Ich denk halt immer noch drauf rum was nun für mich wirklich der Unterschied zwischen 120 & 144Hz bedeutet... ob ich das merke, ob man das sieht? Oder brauch man da gleich wieder ne 2080Ti für? Man man man, wenn das mal so einfach wär wie damals.. da war nur die Frage: was kann ich mir leisten, 19“ oder 21“ Röhre... und was will ich zur LAN-Party mitschleppen... xD


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

B/W würde ich vorsichtig mit sein.
Mal als Beispiel für VA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B/W 6,5ms, aber bei 0-50 und 0-100 schlieren doch sehr stark.
Am besten immer möglichst viele Übergänge vergleichen.
Quelle: Asus ROG Strix XG438Q Review - TFT Central


----------



## __R4MP4GE (18. Dezember 2019)

Wow, das is mir zu technisch wenn ich ehrlich bin, dacwirds echt krass auf die Spitze getrieben.. hast du das alles gelesen & verstanden?? Krasser shit!


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ja, warum?
Das Ergebnis siehst du im Link oben im Bild bei Level 4.
Im dunklen Bereich der typische schwarze Schweif bei VA und im hellen Bereich sehr geringe Schlieren.

Die Tabelle beschreibt einfach die Zeit die die Pixel brauchen, um zwischen zwei Helligkeiten umzuschalten.
0 ist Schwarz und 255 ist Weiss.
Convert Hex color #f88eeb to Rgb, Pantone, RAL, HSL, HSV, HSB, JSON. Get color scheme.
Hier kannst du dir Farben bzw in diesem Fall die Grautöne angucken.
Jeweils den Wert dreimal mit Leerzeichen dazwischen eingeben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Dezember 2019)

Äh, nein, die Werte von 0.-255 sind keine RGB-Werte bei tftcentral, die kannste nicht einfach per Farbkonverter nachschlagen, weil wegen der Gammakurve bspw. ein 50% hell leuchtender Pixel kein 50%iges Grau ergibt. 

Ist mit ein Grund, warum ich mich bei den Reaktionszeiten-Messungen nicht für die Leuchtkraft vorm Gamma entschieden haben, sondern für tatsächliche Farbwerte.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Aha, also 0 0 0 ist nicht Schwarz und 255 255 255 nicht Weiss?


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Haha Rampage ich verstehe was Du meinst. Irgendwann kommt der Moment, da steige ich auch aus 

Also, Du kannst Dich jetzt noch ein halbes Jahr mit Monitoren beschäftigen und Du wirst am Ende immer noch nicht wissen, was Du bestellen sollst. Das ist ein Versprechen 

Da die Eintracht grade am Verlieren ist, hab ich kein Bock mehr zu gucken. Hab mir jetzt nochmal einige 34" Monitore zur Brust genommen. 
Das Budget ist ja mittlerweile von 400,-€ auf 800,-€ hoch, da geht schon was.

Für 800,-€ würde ICH den Acer Predator X34P nehmen. Warum?
Hat ein 10bit Panel. Dein angepeilter Aoc Agon hat nur ein 8bit Panel. Heißt einfach nur, der Farbverlauf wird nochmal feiner aufgelöst, du hast anstatt 17 Millionen Farben (8bit) sogar 1 Milliarde Farben (10bit). Nice!

Der Acer hat ein IPS Panel. Das ist in der Regel kontrastärmer als ein VA Panel (AOC Agon). Dafür ist es im Farbwechsel schneller. 
Und ganz ehrlich, die Farben werden immernoch super aussehen und dafür hast Du das 10bit Panel. 

Viel komplizierter machen wir es nicht. Ist bei Prad.de unter den Top 3 Ultrawide Monitoren. Und liegt bei 850,-€ aktuell.
Hier die Top10: Top 10 Bestenliste 34 Zoll Gaming-Monitore - Prad.de

Und hier mein Favourite für den Preis.
Bitteschön: Acer Predator X34P ab €'*'849,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Und nochmal alle meine Favouriten ein Vergleichsbild im Anhang. Das nur zur Info. Das soll Dich nicht noch mehr verwirren. ^^


edit: Wenn Du sagst, nein das ist zuviel Kohle, dann bin ich immernoch beim MSI MAG341CQ, bzw von mir aus wegen dem Standfuß noch dem AOC CU34G2X (beide keine Lautsprecher, jaja ich weiß ) aber wenn wir mittlerweile vom Budget von 800-850,-€ ausgehen, war ich mal so frei nochmal genauer nachzusehen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aha, also 0 0 0 ist nicht Schwarz und 255 255 255 nicht Weiss?



Schon. Aber die dazwischen stimmen dann nicht mit deinem RGB-Rechner.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Dann sind das also nicht die Werte für 0%, 20%, 40%, 60%, 80% und 100% Helligkeit der Pixel?


----------



## joNickels (19. Dezember 2019)

Nochmal kurz zum Verständnis. Bei gleichem Monitor führen mit adaptive sync geringe fps zu einem unschärferen Bild mit weniger Schlieren und hohe fps zu einem schärferen Bild mit mehr Schlieren, weil die Pixel zu langsam umschalten ?

Aktuell schaffe ich bei einem 144 Hz Monitor im Spielbetrieb gerade 60 fps und kann keine Schlieren erkennen. Kann es also sein, dass mit 144 fps Schlieren erkennbar sind ?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Weniger Hertz=mehr Bewegungsunschärfe und das Bild ist unruhiger, ruckeliger.
Schlieren kommt auf den Overdrive drauf an.
Bei Gsync Monitor ist der auf die Hertzzahlen angepasst, bei adaptive Sync Monitoren nicht.
Zb beim LG 27GL850.
LG 27GL850 Review - TFT Central
Bei 144hz und Overdrive Fast alles in Butter.
Bei 100Hz gibt es schon gut Overshoot und bei 60Hz noch mehr.
Hier mal als Beispiel anhand des Gigabyte AD27QD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joNickels (19. Dezember 2019)

Ja bei meinem vg240yp bemerke ich bei 144 Hz im Ufotest zwischen “aus“ und “normal“ keinerlei Unterschied. Mit “extrem“ dann deutlich overshoot. Muss das mal noch bei 60 und 100 Hz testen.

Den Unterschied zwischen 144 und 60 sieht man bei den verlinkten Bildern schon recht deutlich. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die von pcmonitors oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ja, tftcentral hat nicht mehr so viele Bilder, dafür hält die Messwerte.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (19. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Haha Rampage ich verstehe was Du meinst. Irgendwann kommt der Moment, da steige ich auch aus
> 
> Also, Du kannst Dich jetzt noch ein halbes Jahr mit Monitoren beschäftigen und Du wirst am Ende immer noch nicht wissen, was Du bestellen sollst. Das ist ein Versprechen
> 
> ...



Denke du hast recht, danke für die ausführliche Unterstützung! Hatte den Acer auch schon aufm Zettel, aber der war nirgends lieferbar. Hab jetzt nochmal genauer geguckt und siehe da: ein Saturn nicht allzuweit weg hat den noch stehen..

Jetzt bin ich nur etwas skeptisch da der auf der Acer Website mit der Artikelnummer UM.CX0EE.P02 geführt wird, bei z.B. Amazon steht im Detail irgendwo diese hier:  UM.CX0EE.P01... nicht dass man sich dann das auslaufmodell holt..? Argh, das is zum verrückt werden!


EDIT: gefunden, das ist nur n anderer Regionscode, zumindest liest sich das so im Computerbase Forum... Hmm. Auf der anderen Seite ist der ja schon etwas älter, oder? ist schon wesentlich länger gelistet als andere Modelle...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sind das also nicht die Werte für 0%, 20%, 40%, 60%, 80% und 100% Helligkeit der Pixel?



Doch. Aber dein Rechner gibt die Grauwerte aus und nicht die Pixelhelligkeit. Die stimmt nicht 1:1 überein weil Gammakorrektur <- google it.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Es war dazu da, um zu verdeutlichen, in welchen Bereichen VA seine Probleme hat.
Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass es die Umschaltzeit zwischen zwei Helligkeiten ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Dezember 2019)

Gib doch einfach zu, dass das nicht korrekt ist und red nicht drum rum 

Und wieder reden wir über eine Whisky-Verkostung in einem Thread, wo jemand eigentlich nur einen gut gemixten Jack-Cola sucht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich will jemanden zeigen, welche Werte in etwa gemessen werden.
So kann er sich das besser vorstellen, bei welchen Helligkeiten sich das abspielt.
Nebenbei nutzt du genau dieses System mit den Grautönen im Heft.
Da scheint es für dich ja vollkommen ok zu sein.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (19. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich will jemanden zeigen, welche Werte in etwa gemessen werden.
> So kann er sich das besser vorstellen, bei welchen Helligkeiten sich das abspielt.
> Nebenbei nutzt du genau dieses System mit den Grautönen im Heft.
> Da scheint es für dich ja vollkommen ok zu sein.



Danke auf jeden Fall auch für deinen Einsatz..  Aber ich bin ehrlich, das ist mir schon iwie zu tief technisch, da steig ich dann aus..  Bei solchen Dingen brauchts bei mir eher einfache Hinweise.. xD


----------



## __R4MP4GE (19. Dezember 2019)

Fehler, iwie doppelt gepostet...


----------



## Turo1984 (19. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Und wieder reden wir über eine Whisky-Verkostung in einem Thread, wo jemand eigentlich nur einen gut gemixten Jack-Cola sucht.



*haha* der war gut! Triffts auf den Punkt. Danke dafür ^^ 



__R4MP4GE schrieb:


> EDIT: ... Hmm. Auf der anderen Seite ist der ja schon etwas älter, oder? ist schon wesentlich länger gelistet als andere Modelle...



Ist ja ganz schön was los hier im Thread  Ich beschränk mich mal wieder auf Deine Antwort. Sind zwar viele interessante Infos hier im Thread ergänzt worden, aber mein Anspruch liegt auch bei Jacky-Cola. Der schmeckt einfach, ohne dass ich weiß, wie er wirklich hergestellt wird bzw. sich bei verschiedenen Temperaturen verhält. 

BTT, der Test auf Prad ist von Januar 2019. Unter den Top 10 ist sogar ein Monitor aus 2015. Den würde ich nicht nehmen (ja, weil er der älteste ist ). Aber ob ein Monitor jetzt aus 2018 ist, oder aus 2019, wäre mir ziemlich egal.

Der Acer Pred X34 ist gelistet worden in 2018. Das finde ich nicht alt. Was spricht denn dagegen? Da wäre ich ja ganz entspannt... Ich mein, Du kannst jetzt auch noch 1 Jahr warten und schauen, was alles dieses Jahr rauskommt. Und in einem Jahr könntest Du auch nochmal ein Jahr warten, weil dann vielleicht wieder was neues kommt. Und dann könntest Du wieder.... verstehste?  

Wenn Du ein 2019er willst, inklusive Lautsprechern  und 10bit Panel bleibt nur noch ein Monitor.
ASUS ROG Swift PG349Q ab €'*'1099,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland   aktuell 1.099,-€

Der Monitor kann nichts besser als der Predator, zumindest von den Eckdaten, außer dass er mehr Disco mitbringt an Standfuß und Rückseite.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

10bit und Gsync v1 funktioniert nicht, der läuft mit 8bit.
Ist aber eh egal, da 10bit eh kaum Anwendung finden. 
Der Asus ist zudem überteuert.


----------



## Steelbender (19. Dezember 2019)

Der ASUS ROG Swift PG349Q hat nicht mal das neuere LG Panel, zu dem Preis kann man gleich den Alienware AW3420DW nehmen, der hat wohl bessere Performance und Qualität.
Preis/Leistungs ist wohl immer noch der Acer am besten wenn er im Angebot ist.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (19. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> *haha* der war gut! Triffts auf den Punkt. Danke dafür ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich verstehe das.. Meine Frau sagte gestern auch: Warte doch einfach noch n bisschen, dann kommt vllt. was neues raus. Ja sagte ich, und dann wieder was neues, wieder was neues, wieder was neues....  Der Asus is schon okay, aber 4stellig will ich eig. nicht. Wenn, dann muss der schon so was geiles haben, was kein anderer hat. Und das ich jetzt damit den Monitor mit den Grakas & dem Board farblich syncen könnte.... Wayne... 

Den Predator hätten wir heute beinah geholt, gab aber nen Fehlbestand bei Saturn, daher wieder gecancelt und zurück auf den Start. Heute wird der dann iwo online bestellt, in der Hoffnung dass er vorm 24. ankommt.. Also nehme ich an.

Übrigens, bei den ganzen Vergleichen mit Jacky Cola merke ich grade, das ich nen stechenden Durst habe... hmmm


----------



## Turo1984 (19. Dezember 2019)

Gut, dann würde ich sagen, gönn Dir ein Glas nach dieser Odyssee, und schau in welchem Shop Du den Predator bekommst. 

Und wenn er final auf dem Schreibtisch steht und Du erstmal umfällst, wenn der riesen Karton bei Dir ankommt, dann kannste nochmal vorbei schauen und uns mitteilen ob er Dir taugt oder nicht


----------



## __R4MP4GE (24. Dezember 2019)

Soooo, nun nochmal ein Update.. Es  ist  der Predator geworden,  schönes Teil! Gefällt mir gut, wertige Verarbeitung. Mit der Farbeinstellung etc.  werde  ich noch nicht so ganz warm, denke da muss ich  noch etwas rumprobieren. Soweit gefällt mir aber der Desktop schon ganz gut, wie gesagt noch alles Einstellungssache.. 

Eine Sache muss ich aber nochmal erfragen: Und zwar wollte ich grade MW starten und mal ausprobieren, wie es auf dem neuen Teil aussieht. Jedoch  packt mir Windows das Spiel auf den 2. Monitor, das will ich so gar nicht. Verrät mir jmd. wie ich das umstellen kann?


Gruß + schöne  Weihnachten!


----------



## Turo1984 (24. Dezember 2019)

Jo schöne Weihnachten!  Schön dass die Kiste mittlerweile da ist und der erste Eindruck passt 

Zu den Monitor Helligkeits-& Kontrasteinstellungen nutze am besten sowas hier:
Testbild zur Einstellung von Kontrast und Helligkeit für TFT-Monitore
PC-Monitor richtig einstellen und kalibrieren  - com! professional

Helligkeit regeln, dass schwarz auch schön schwarz aussieht, aber keine Details verloren gehen.
Kontrast anpassen, damit Details nicht im weiß verschwinden.

Zum Farben einstellen lasse ich bei jedem Monitor / TV immer das Video laufen bzw. nutze Standbilder davon:
YouTube

Meist wähle ich eine "warme" Farbeinstellung vorab und passe dann den Blauton an, während ich die Szene mit dem Haufen Schnee anhalte. Den Blauton regel ich dann soweit, dass das "gelbliche / warme" aus dem Bild verschwindet und der Schnee einfach perfekt weiß wird.

Im Nvidia (oder AMD) Treiber kann man nach belieben die Farben kräftiger / blasser einstellen, sollte der Monitor nicht ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen.

----------

Hast Du für COD schon eine Lösung? Ansonsten ingame einfach Fenstermodus auswählen, Fenster dann auf den neuen Monitor rüberziehen, und dann wieder Vollbild einstellen. Ist wohl das einfachste 
Ansonsten muss sich hier jemand mal melden, der ein Doppel Monitor Setup nutzt. Ich hab leider immer nur TV oder Monitor aktiv, sorry ^^


----------



## __R4MP4GE (24. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Jo schöne Weihnachten!  Schön dass die Kiste mittlerweile da ist und der erste Eindruck passt
> 
> Zu den Monitor Helligkeits-& Kontrasteinstellungen nutze am besten sowas hier:
> Testbild zur Einstellung von Kontrast und Helligkeit für TFT-Monitore
> ...



Ja zu den Einstellungen komme ich noch, hab se jetzt erstmal so angeglichen dass sie in etwa den gleichen Ton haben, wird schwer mit einem 2 Jahre alten LG der wahrscheinlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten hat als der Acer. Beim LG find ich das OSD wesentlich besser, aber das ist jammer auf hohem  Niveau..  

Bei CoD  bin ich an  dem Punkt angekommen dass ich das Game deinstalliert  habe, wenn die letzten  18GB fertig sind werd ich mal den "alten" LG abklemmen,  mit dem neuen starten und dann den alten wieder anklemmen.  Habe ich vorhin schonmal versucht, aber vllt. stand da noch was in irgendeiner ominösen Konfig, konnte das Game jedenfalls nicht dazu bewegen auf dem neuen Monitor zu funktionieren. Dein Hinweis hatte ich auch schon versucht, das Ergebnis war: Sobald ich auf Vollbild schalte, springt das Spiel wieder auf den rechten Monitor.. 

EDIT: auch jetzt nach der Neuinstallation wieder das gleiche. habe ich bei den Nvidia Einstellungen  SLI aktiviert,  sprich  3D Performance an,  ist der rechte aus und es läuft sahnig auf  dem Acer. Habe ich aber die Option "mehrere Anzeigen verwenden" an, wieder das gleiche Spiel. Hab jetzt schon mal den alten von DP auf HDMI umgestellt, aber keine Chance.. immer das gleiche. Ich raste gleich aus hier!


----------



## __R4MP4GE (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich geb auf für heute.. Komme nicht  weiter,   drehe mich im Kreis. Wenn  noch wer nen Tipp  hat, gern  her damit!


----------



## G9x (4. Januar 2020)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob du das genau meinst, aber ich musste bei meinen 2 Monitoren im Windows einstellen, welcher der Hauptmonitor ist.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (8. Januar 2020)

Das hab ich gemacht, danke. Des Rätsels Lösung war meine Dummheit. Ich ging erstmal davon aus, dass ich ein Display je Karte anschließen kann. DAS war der Fehler. Müssen beide an einer Karte hängen...


----------



## __R4MP4GE (17. Januar 2020)

So hier gibts nochmal n Update: es ist jetzt der Asus PG349Q geworden. Gestern angekommen, aufgebaut etc. Macht nen wertigen Eindruck, sehr massiv. Das Leuchteding unten im Fuß ist etwas tricky, da packt man schnell mal rein beim verstellen und drückt die Linse rein. Das Bild ist gut, habe noch nicht alles so eingestellt wie’s gefällt. Der Sound ist nicht so gut wie bei meinem „alten“ Display, da ist der LG vorne.

Das Bild ist scharf, das OSD lässt sich gut bedienen. 

Das einzige was nicht funktioniert ist die Aura Beleuchtung hinten, das läuft einfach nicht. Wird in der Software erkannt, es leuchtet aber nichts.. hat jemand da evtl. schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt & kann da nen Tipp geben?

Gruß


----------

